# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  Makeblock Starter Robot Kit, Makeblock, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Makeblock

Home page - makeblock.com/project/starter-robot-kit

----------


## Airicist

Makeblock Starter Robot Kit Bluetooth/IR Version Available Now! 

 Published on Nov 11, 2014




> This Makeblock Starter Robot Kit is a great choice for learning robotics, electronics and Arduino programming. It contains mechanical parts and electronic modules for you to start exploring the robot world, it can be used to build a robot tank or a three-wheel robot car.

----------


## Airicist

Makeblock Starter Robot Kit, Your First Step to Arduino, Sratch, Electronics and More!

Published on May 31, 2015




> Makeblock Starter Robot Kit, Your First Step to Arduino, Sratch, Electronics and More!
> Before mDrawbot and mBot, Starter Robot kit is the top lover by makers! There are multiple videos showcase online, find this one from official Makeblock!

----------


## Airicist

Build your own robot with Makeblock Starter Robot Kit

Published on Jul 1, 2015




> Use starter robot kit to build a tank or tricycle, enjoy Aluminum structure, easy wiring electronic modules and support multiple programming language.

----------


## Airicist

What's Ultimate Robot Kit capable of 

Published on Jul 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Light chasing robot

Published on Dec 29, 2015




> Light chasing robot with Makeblock Starter kit and Electronic add-on pack.

----------


## Airicist

mBot Robot Kit - One Robot Per Child

Published on May 27, 2016




> With mBot, kids can play and learn with great fun at the same time; You even can enjoy a team game or a competition with your fellows and family. It is interesting, take a look on our website?

----------

